# newbie with a very sleepy girl puppy



## snooki (Oct 6, 2011)

hi everyone i picked up my little girl on sunday she was 8 weeks old last friday according to the breeder, but my concern is that she is sleeping all the time, she wont play then have a nap. you wake her up and she just falls asleep sitting in your hand. im concerned as she has been eating a little and drinking abit but shes not acting like a 8 week old puppy to me, and over the years i have bred toy poodles, so comparing the 2 theres something wrong to me. 
i got her at 8 weeks is that too young for a chihuahua???
you even have to wake her for her to eat something or to go to the loo.
what do you think????
thanks


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She does sound rather sleepy,what is her weight ? if she's very small you must watch out her blood sugar level doesn't fall.(this does happen with tiny chis )How much are you feeding her ? Maybe you should get some Nutri-cal full of vitamins and was a life saver for Dottie


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

They shouldn't leave their mums and litter mates until 12 weeks old. 

She doesn't sound like any 8 week old puppy I've seen, are you sure she is 8 weeks old? Some pass them off as 8 weeks when they are like 5-6 weeks and try to pass them as something 'rare' and tiny


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I, personally, would already taken her to the VET.... what's happening does not sound 'normal' .... please keep us informed


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Hope pup is ok. Must admit I've never had an 8 wk pup like that. My shih pups at 5 weeks were sleepy.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Get some neutra-cal and see if she 'revives' after a dose. If she does, she is probably hypoglycemic (low blood sugar). I'd run her over to the vet. They can do a blood sugar and see. Are her eyes still blue? Of course some dogs have blue eyes, but most change around 7-8 weeks. Good lluck, and keep us posted.


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

Tink I got at 9 weeks and she was 1.2 pounds. She is a spit fire always has been. She doesn't sound healthy if she is sleeping CONSTANTLY.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

get her to the vet, doesn't sound right, they do sleep alot but they still run around alot


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great advice already given. Sounds like low blood sugar. NO, it is NOT normal. Get to the vet, you have a sick puppy on your hands.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Matilda was VERY sleepy when we first brought her hom at 8 weeks but she was one to play hard for 15 minutes & sleep for 4 hours & then back up to play for a while longer. LOL Sleeping constantly w/o any play I'd think was really odd & abnormal.... Definitely take her to the vet if you haven't already.


----------



## snooki (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for all the advice and replies i will take her to the vets in the morning just to be on the safe side.
we would of had her a week on sunday so would of thought a few days to settle in then she would be like a typical puppy but shes not. i thought it might be what chis are like as ive got toy poodles and this is a first for a chi for me. but when ive had poodle puppies they are so playful. what is this stuff nutri i can get where would i get it from im in the uk.
the other thing is she has had no jabs as the woman said she was too small she is about 500 grams now but was about 450 when i picked her up. her date of birth of her kc paperwork does make her 9 weeks today so she was so the paperwork says 8 weeks when i picked her up.


----------



## snooki (Oct 6, 2011)

just thought i have a pic of her i took in my hands the day i got her shall i put it up?


----------



## snooki (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I wouldnt wait for the vet or wait on getting Nutri-Cal. Do you have any Karo syrup or honey on hand? I would see if she would take this or rub it on her gums if she will not eat it. See if she perks up then. A pup this age can go down hill fast and I know first hand but thankfully knew the signs. I almost lost my LC to this. I acted fast and it still was almost not fast enough to get him to the vet. 

You can get Nutri-Cal at the Vets if you are in US, or in some pet stores or online. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Your picture isn't showing.

Regarding KC papers they can put any date on they wish. It's not unheard of for them to change the dates. The breeder should of explained to you about hypoglycaemia. Your vet will sell nutrical but honey will work just as well. Ensure you give her some protein (chicken will do) afterwards as with just sugar they will go high and crash down even worse. What are you feeding her and how often?

Your breeder sounds like a typical byb to me I am afraid. Where do you live? They aren't too small to be vaccinated, she was just out to save money unfortunately. She should of kept her to 12 weeks as recommended by the BCC. Your pup is a good size for her age. My friend has one of my girls litter mates shr was 1.5lb at 13 weeks and was fully vaccinated.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You can get Nutri cal from Amazon always handy to keep in the cupboard please up date us when you get back from the vets


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I think she is adorable!!! great pics!!!
Her eyes looks good and clear.... and I LOVE that lil' nose 

just copy and paste the URL in her post for the pics....
snooki pictures by tiggerlit - Photobucket


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She looks adorable. Leah is about the same age. She sleeps alot but not all the time.


----------

